# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  ظهور نسخة أندرويد (فطيرة الليمون) على Nexus 7 و Nexus 4

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وقامت بإطلاقها رسميًا لأجهزتها الرسمية من سلسلة Nexus. نسخة 4.3 ما زالت  تابعة للإصدار الذي يحمل الإسم الرمزي (جيلي بين) Jelly Bean والذي تضمن  النسخ 4.1 و 4.2 وأخيرًا 4.3. ويبدو أن الإشاعات بدأت بالظهور حول نسخة  أندرويد القادمة التي تحمل الاسم (فطيرة الليمون) Key Lime Pie والمتوقع أن  يتم الكشف عنها في تشرين الأول/أكتوبر القادم.
الإشارة إلى نسخة (فطيرة الليمون) ظهرت بشكل غير مباشر ضمن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  وهو النسخة مفتوحة المصدر من كروم. حيث وردت ملاحظة من أحد المطورين في  غوغل يتحدث فيها عن مشكلة في كروم ظهرت في جهازي Nexus 7 و Nexus 4 مع نسخة  أندرويد التي تحمل رقم البناء KRS36B.
عادةً ما تبدأ رموز أرقام  بناء نسخ أندرويد بالحرف الأول من إسم النسخة، على سبيل المثال نسخة  أندرويد 4.3 الأخيرة حملت الرقم JWR66V وهي تبدأ بحرف J نسبةً إلى Jelly  Bean. الرقم الجديد الذي لم نسمع به مسبقًا يبدأ بـ K مما يدل على Key Lime  Pie. مما يعني بأن غوغل تختبر هذا النسخة حاليًا بالفعل.
للأسف لا  توجد أية معلومات أخرى حول النسخة حاليًا. تحديث أندرويد 4.3 كان عبارة عن  تحديث صغير نسبيًا جلب تحسينات داخلية أكثر من كونها ميزات رئيسية. من  المتوقع أن تكون نسخة (فطيرة الليمون) صاحبة هذه الميزات الرئيسية  المنتظرة، ومن المتوقع أن تحمل الرقم 5.0 لكن هذا ليس مؤكدًا بعد.
أكتوبر القادم هو الموعد المتوقع لإصدار هاتف جديد من سلسلة Nexus مع نسخة أندرويد الجديدة.

----------

